# animer une bibliothèque



## simenon

Buongiorno, non riesco a trovare un equivalente in italiano per indicare la persona che "anime une bibliothèque" o anche semplicemente per definire la sua attività. Credo che il senso sia che si occupa delle attività culturali della biblioteca, eventi, incontri, conferenze, ecc. Ma non ne sono sicura. Che ne pensate? E' questo il significato? E in questo caso come si direbbe in italiano? Grazie mille.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim,
Lo hai definito proprio bene. Non conviene "animatore"? 
Nelle biblioteche non importanti (per grandezza), succede anche spesso che l'animatore faccia le veci del bibliotecario, o vice versa.
Buona giornata.


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou. Non credo che in italiano in questo caso si possa dire "animatore" (che si usa per lo più per quelli che organizzano le feste dei bambini o i giochi nei villaggi turistici. Forse però aggiungendoci "culturale", "animatore culturale", non so, forse potrebbe anche andare. Ma nel mio caso (ho posto male la domanda) serve il verbo. La frase è "la Bibliothèque que j'ai l'honneur d'animer". 
Buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Simenon, ciao Matou, 
cosa ne dite di "la biblioteca di cui ho l'onore di occuparmi?" 
Su google trovo però diversi riferimenti a "animare una biblioteca" per cui si può molto probabilmente dire anche così.


----------



## matoupaschat

"Animatore... culturale", già! 
Promuovere???

Edit: Ciao Nunou  Devo dire che non capisco perché non dire "animare una biblioteca"


----------



## Pernie

Ciao a tutti, un mio amico é bibliotecario e _coordinatore delle attività culturali _di una piccola biblioteca di un piccolo comune delle Alpi lombarde. Ma credo che anche animatore culturale possa andare bene. 
Ciao!


----------



## simenon

Grazie Nunou, Matou et Pernie. E' vero che "animare una biblioteca" si trova su google, ma non è molto bella come espressione, suona burocratica e poi io per esempio non lo direi mai, mentre in francese è normale dire così, tanto è vero che Matou per il francese non ha avuto dubbi, mentre noi per l'italiano abbiamo dovuto ricorrere a google (dove notoriamente si trova tutto e il contrario di tutto). E infatti cercando "animare una biblioteca" nei libri (su googlebook) si trova una sola occorrenza, mentre "animer une bibliothèque" ne ha circa 2000. 
Per il resto, avevo pensato anche io a "di cui ho l'onore di occuparmi" ma poi sembra che lui fa il bibliotecario, mentre non è così. Invece cercherò di utilizzare l'informazione di Pernie. Potrei scrivere "di cui ho l'onore di essere coordinatore culturale" o "di cui ho l'onore di coordinare le attività culturali" o, più semplicemente "di cui ho l'onore di essere l'animatore culturale". Forse non sono soluzioni eccellenti, ma in fondo discrete, no? Vi ringrazio tutti per i suggerimenti. Naturalmente se avete altre idee ben vengano.


----------



## matoupaschat

Beh, vai, se non ti disturba sostituire due piccole parole con una perifrasi pesantina. Vero che il lettore non se ne renderà nemmeno conto! Comunque, in mancanza di altri indizi, "animer" usato così in francese è soltanto una parola bella, un eufemismo da discorso, per "travailler" e non precisa la funzione che lui svolgeva. 
Poi, scusami ma avrei anche un rimproverino: dovresti dare un contesto più esatto fin dall'inizio, invece di aspettare dietro l'angolo a guardare cosa ne verrebbe fuori...


----------



## Nunou

Matou, quanto hai ragione ...si potrebbe benissimo dire "per cui ho l'onore di _lavorare_"...non si specifica nulla e risulta più diretta e scorrevole come espressione. Se dal resto del contesto si capisce poi meglio di cosa lui si occupa, direi che questa sarebbe davvero la soluzione più semplice.


----------



## simenon

Sì, Matou, hai ragione, è un po' lungo. Ma come fare? Quanto alla proposta di Nounu, "_lavorare_" ha lo stesso problema di "occuparsi", uno pensa che faccia il bibliotecario, mentre probabilmente questo è uno che organizza incontri letterari ecc. E' improbabile che faccia il bibliotecario, forse (ma non sono sicura) è addirittura assessore alla cultura. Per cui forse mi sembra meglio una parafrasi lunghetta che dare un'idea sbagliata del personaggio. Non so. E' vero anche che bisognerebbe dare fin dall'inizio tutto il contesto necessario, ma non sempre all'inizio è facile sapere quali informazioni sono necessarie e quali superflue (visto che non si può dire tutto), di solito me ne accorgo via via, dalle risposte che ricevo mi rendo conto che non ho dato un'informazione essenziale.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ma dai, Sim, se uno parla della "bibliothèque qu'il a l'honneur d'animer", c'è da scommettere che tutti capiranno subito cosa fa se in italiano lui dice "la biblioteca che ho l'onore di animare (o _vivacizzare_ se preferisci)". Anche dicendo "la biblioteca in cui ho l'onore di fare/essere l'animatore". Non c'è bisogno dell'aggettivo "culturale", tutti avranno compreso che non fa i cartoni animati e non lavora in un villaggio turistico.


----------



## simenon

Ma infatti io ho dato una motivazione diversa per escludere "la biblioteca in cui ho l'onore di fare/essere l'animatore" e "la biblioteca che ho l'onore di animare (o _vivacizzare)_". E cioè che sono espressioni che un italiano non direbbe mai, sono innaturali in italiano, suonano immediatamente come dei calchi. Se ho fatto riferimento all'animatore delle feste o dei villaggi turistici non era per dire che la parola potrebbe dar luogo a equivoci (è ovvio che nessuno penserebbe ai villaggi turistici ecc. in questo contesto), ma solo per dire che in italiano la parola "animatore" da sola (senza aggettivo) si usa in quel senso, cioè usata in quel senso suona normale, mentre usata per indicare la persona che organizza gli incontri in biblioteca suona strana (come anche vivacizzare).
Quando ho parlato di possibile equivoco o incomprensione del lettore non mi riferivo a quello, ma alla proposta di tradurre "animer" con "lavorare" o "occuparsi", perché in quel caso l'equivoco è più che probabile, cioè sono convinta che il lettore capirebbe che il personaggio è un bibliotecario. Ecco spero di aver spiegato meglio quello che intendevo. Poi è chiaro che, non avendo trovato una soluzione ottima, si deve decidere se rinunciare a una cosa o a un'altra o a un'altra ancora, alla naturalezza, alla chiarezza, alla brevità. Per quanto mi riguarda (ma non è detto che sia la scelta giusta) io cerco di non rinunciare mai alla naturalezza (almeno non consapevolmente), e in questo caso mi sembra che non si possa rinunciare alla chiarezza, perché si tratta di un personaggio piuttosto importante, per cui, per ora, in mancanza di meglio, opterei per rinunciare alla brevità.


----------



## Nunou

Simenon,
ti cito: "_perché si tratta di un personaggio piuttosto importante_"....
Se le cose stanno così tutti, almeno nel campo letterario, dovrebbero più o meno sapere che di mestiere _non fa il bibliotecario_ e quindi "di cui mi occupo/ev. dove collaboro (all'animazione)" può implicare solo attività culturali collaterali alla vera e propria gestione di una biblioteca. A me la frase sembra già parecchio pomposa, e forse anche un po' innaturale, per via di quel "ho l'onore di...", francamente non starei a complicarla ulteriormente......poi naturalmente fai tu. 



Ciao.

EDIT: Se oltre a questa singola frase, tu ci indicassi almeno parte del co-testo immediatamente precedente e successivo alla semplice frase...forse potremmo addirittura girare il tutto in altra maniera, altrimenti continuiamo a brancolare nel buio!


----------



## simenon

Be' in realtà, sebbene sia un personaggio piuttosto importante (in pratica i personaggi sono tre), non si sa molto di lui, perché il testo è breve e racconta un singolo episodio (un incontro-intervista), senza dilungarsi sulla descrizione dei personaggi. Sappiamo che in questo caso lui presenta l'incontro-intervista (che fa parte di un ciclo di incontri-interviste, tutti presentati da lui e che si tengono in un teatro), ma non che mestiere fa. Io deduco che non è blbliotecario dal fatto che è l'organizzatore e presentatore del ciclo di incontri-interviste e anche dall'uso del verbo "animer" nella frase di cui stiamo discutendo, ma non è detto in modo esplicito. Allora vi riporto il contesto. Lui sta facendo il discorso di apertura, spiegando che con quella serata comincia il ciclo di incontri ecc., e aggiunge che negli anni precedenti questi incontri non avvenivano in teatro ma nella biblioteca. Ecco le parole esatte: "Du lieu originel, authentique mais inconfortable en définitive, qu’était la bibliothèque, nous sommes passés à la scène, victimes comblées du succès des précédentes éditions [...] Notre manifestation, comme vous le savez, a vu le jour il y a trois ans, inaugurée donc à la Bibliothèque municipale, *que j’ai l’honneur d’animer*". Il resto del discorso non ve lo riporto perché è lungo e non ha molto a che fare con questa frase: si rivolge a quelli che sono venuti quel giorno per la prima volta e spiega in che consistono gli incontri e altre cose così, presenta gli ospiti, ringrazia varie persone, ecc. Insomma un tipico discorso di apertura, un po' ampolloso e retorico, in effetti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Avevo capito bene. Una scelta si deve fare, per forza, e tutto sommato, quel che avevo detto vale: il lettore non lo saprà mai, né se ne renderà conto. Dunque....
Buona serata!

Edit: Leggo solo ora il tuo post precedente (stavo facendo due cose contemporaneamente) e ti assicuro che, a me, con il contesto che hai aggiunto, la frase mi suona esattamente come se il tizio dicesse "que j'ai l'honneur de diriger/présider", con una punta di finta modestia.


----------



## simenon

Merci Matou. Diriger/présider è una buona idea. Mi sembra possibile che sia il direttore/presidente della biblioteca quello che organizza gli eventi, specie nelle biblioteche comunali di piccoli paesi come quello in questione (che per l'appunto è un paesino di pochi abitanti).


----------



## Nunou

Per me poteva andar bene anche "di cui ho l'onore di occuparmi"...tanto per restare in tema di falsa modestia.
Dal resto del contesto è più che ovvio che si tratta anche (e probabilmente non solo) di animazione culturale.

Bene...passo, chiudo e vado... ad animare la situazione in cucina!  
Buona cena e buona serata a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Per me poteva andar bene anche "di cui ho l'onore di occuparmi"...tanto per restare in tema di falsa modestia.
> Dal resto del contesto è più che ovvio che si tratta anche (e probabilmente non solo) di animazione culturale.


Sì, poteva andar bene, salvo che secondo me "occuparmi" non s'intona benissimo con l'espressione "ho l'onore di".
D'accordo con te, si tratta di animazione culturale, tipo festival, ecc. 
Tutto sotto controllo, in cucina?
Matou .


----------



## simenon

ciao, buon appetito a tutti e due


----------

